# Fina-stane



## Golddc (Mar 23, 2010)

Can anyone help? I finally (tentatively) took the plunge and bought some FINA-STANE. Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione. 2a-3a-epithio-17a-methl-5a-androstan-17b-ol. I'm really fearful of gyno problems, among other things. I will NOT take more than the recommended 2/day. I WILL drink lots of water and I will take a post cycle product. The guy at the store said it shouldn't give me gyno - and I don't think he was just trying to get a sale. Another buddy of mine that has competed in natural contests said to be very careful of gyno AND possible kidney/liver problems. HAS ANYONE HAD EXPERIENCE WITH THIS PRODUCT, IF SO, ANY ISSUES? THANKS

I'm 39 yrs old. Been working out most of my life, heavy the last few years. I have a very strict diet, proper protein, carbs, etc. I've been taking creatine, glutamine, arginine. I'm trying to get to that next level...not sure if it's worth the risk. Sorry for the lenght, but if my Fina-Stane is not one you would recommend..can you recommend a prohormone for LEAN-CUT muscle gain..no water weight, don't care about gaining tons of weight, and want NO chance of gyno or liver damage.


----------



## cheappinz (Mar 24, 2010)

If you're looking for liver protection I've got a few friends that take milk thistle and ginger root extract. pumpnpose has the pure extract powder for cheap but it tastes like ass.  oh well.  I guess if it works you can ignore the taste.  I'm currently taking some equally nasty tasting b5 for my skin..I'm not a kid but have had skin issues this month and its starting to clear me after one week @ 2teaspoons/day.  yuk.  gotta do it.  
If the product you are taking has been tested and is available for general sale, I'd assume it passed some sort of safety testing with the fda or a basic quality check.  I'd think it wouldn't be any more toxic than other things we do to ourselves, but maybe I'm wrong...I'd just add in the milk thistle for sure and maybe the ginger extract for extra measure.  Some guys add their supps to their protein shakes and pound it.  Robert's got his new protein in..


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 24, 2010)

Golddc said:


> Can anyone help? I finally (tentatively) took the plunge and bought some FINA-STANE. Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione. 2a-3a-epithio-17a-methl-5a-androstan-17b-ol. I'm really fearful of gyno problems, among other things. I will NOT take more than the recommended 2/day. I WILL drink lots of water and I will take a post cycle product. The guy at the store said it shouldn't give me gyno - and I don't think he was just trying to get a sale. Another buddy of mine that has competed in natural contests said to be very careful of gyno AND possible kidney/liver problems. HAS ANYONE HAD EXPERIENCE WITH THIS PRODUCT, IF SO, ANY ISSUES? THANKS
> 
> I'm 39 yrs old. Been working out most of my life, heavy the last few years. I have a very strict diet, proper protein, carbs, etc. I've been taking creatine, glutamine, arginine. I'm trying to get to that next level...not sure if it's worth the risk. Sorry for the lenght, but if my Fina-Stane is not one you would recommend..can you recommend a prohormone for LEAN-CUT muscle gain..no water weight, don't care about gaining tons of weight, and want NO chance of gyno or liver damage.


There really is no such thing as a PH that does all the things u want.  There are some that are better than others but most are relatively safe on the liver when used as directed and for a short time Milk thistle definately should be added if your worried about your liver.  And as far as gyno you should be fine on a low dose like that.  Just remember that any PH or aas has pros and cons its really up to you to decide what you want and if its worth it.  Some people will say its ok to take massive amounts of aas because they do and they are ok with it others will tell you you shouldnt take any aas or PH no matter what.   The decision is ultimately up to you bro


----------



## Golddc (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks guys for the thoughts. I really don't know what specific PH I'm getting. What is Estra-4 (main ingredient). Estra-4,9-diene-3,17-dione (35mg) and 2a-3a-epithio-17a-methl-5a-androstan-17b-ol (10mg). I looked on the post about "everything you wanted to know about PHs in this forum and it mentioned everything else but the ones in my product?? Can someone tell me what type/strength/process involved with my specific chemical make up in this product? THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 24, 2010)

Youll find em as 4-estra and 5-andro


----------



## Golddc (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, but what is 4-estra? What kind of PH? How does it convert? Side effects? I looked everwhere on this site and google and can't find anything for "4-estra".


----------



## Golddc (Mar 25, 2010)

After more research, I realized this is pretty much 'tren' and 'epi'...I took it back as I decided I just didn't want to chance any side effects. I really want to try it, but I don't want to deal with gyno or losing some hair.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 26, 2010)

Epi made my bp skyrocket.


----------

